# Ford 5000 lift problem



## greenmaster (Jun 28, 2016)

Hello everyone , I have a ford 5000 that run great but I can not repair the hydraulic lift . Go up and stay but begins to fall very slowly and after 5 seconds up again. Any idea ?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Greenmaster, welcome to the forum.

That is a hydraulic lift phenomena called "hiccups". Reflects a worn lift system (leakage). All tractor lifts drift down with time. When the lifts gets down to a certain point, it automatically corrects back up. 

My tractor corrects (hiccups) about every 15 seconds. I pay no attention to it.

A 5 second period reflects significant leakage, but if the lift serves you well otherwise, don't worry about it. Normally, hiccups are due to leakage past the lift piston, but it may be leakage elsewhere. There is an inspection cover on the side of center housing that you can remove and see where it is leaking. 

If you decide to repair the lift, get a shop/repair/service manual before you start. An I&T manual for your Ford 5000 should suffice. You have to pull the lift cover. You will need an engine hoist or a strong helper to lift it...it's heavy.


----------



## greenmaster (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi BigT, thanks for the reply. 
we have changed the piston and almost all valves. Ford workshop tell us to change the safety valve but I understand that this valve only acts in case of excessive pressure. There is no type of adjustments ? 
(sorry but I'm not fluent in english...just spanish and french)


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Greenmaster,

See attached diagram. Pull inspection cover #19 (you will have to drain off some fluid to prevent spillage) and operate the lift and see where it is leaking.


----------



## greenmaster (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi BigT,
We did and no leakage is observed. safety valve we have not changed and it is not in very good shape, maybe operate by someone in the past. could influence the hiccups ?


----------



## greenmaster (Jun 28, 2016)

Update...safety valve changed. No leakage is observed (piston & valves). Hiccups remain at 5 seconds exactly. 

Weird...in DRAFT mode NO hiccups...


----------



## greenmaster (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi everybody, problem solved. Unload valve clogged. Thanks for replies.


----------

